
Lessons learned about marketing while building a startup - hoaphumanoid
https://miguelgfierro.com/blog/2016/lessons-learned-about-marketing-while-building-a-startup/
======
coreyp_1
I'm upvoting for the Latex look alone.

~~~
hoaphumanoid
Hehehe yes I'm a little geek ;-) the code is on github if you want it

